# Electrical Tests for Mains & Batteries - KISS



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Recent questions posed on a thread about Reverse Polarity and general Electrics, have prompted me to offer the following experiences which may be of some use.

Perhaps others will add their own but keeping the subject simple.

EHU - Is the Polarity Reversed/Earth present?

(Other threads contain fuller information on the wider subject of Reverse Polarity.)

Maplins have a Mains Socket Tester, at only £5.99, Order Code: WD53H:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=9800&doy=25m4&C=SO&U=strat15

In my MH â€˜Galleyâ€™ I took the trouble to fit an additional 230v Switched 3 pin Socket & a Mains Socket Tester is permanently plugged in to that socket, so it cannot get mislaid.
On hooking up, a quick flick On/Off of that switch & the Tester will show that all is well, or otherwise. (It is kept switched OFF until the next time; because if the Tester is left permanently switched on then one of the three neon lights could fail â€" indicating a fault where none exists.)

EHU - Is there a Mains Supply Present?

An electrical AC Voltage Detector is extremely useful: Just wave the tip at the ac supply cable, such as the EHU cable or ANY mains appliance, and the Red Light confirms that electricity is present. This has proved the absence of power at a site socket quite a few times without having to undo plugs & sockets and probe around with a Multimeter. Therefore it could be ideal for the non-electrically-minded Motorhomer.

At £11.99 the Maplins Version looks good value AND it doubles as a Torch, too.

Order Code: N10BY

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=45560

Do you really need a Multimeter?

These are very handy for testing suspect fuses etc, but there are too many around to recommend any particular model. I just use a simple, cheapo, one on my MH and I have also made up an additional pair of leads terminating in a cigarette lighter plug. Plugging that into the cab, or into any of the other various 12v Sockets aboard, will provide an indication of individual battery status and will show the charging voltage when the engine is running or a whenever a charge is being supplied from an EHU.

FWIW Bob L


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

SUBJECT Electrical Tests for Mains/Batteries - KISS

The Revised Heading is as above, I have NOW managed to edit it, Thanks to Zebbers advice.  

Bob L


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ta Z.

You've made this old man a happy bear!! 

:arrow: Now move it to wherever you think is best.

Bob :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Bob. A very useful summary and some handy hints and tips thrown in.   

Is there an article on this in the FAQ section that Grizzly is preparing (when she gets back from swanning around Italy!!!) I confess I haven't looked recently.

If not, could you be persuaded to add one please? It's certainly a frequently recurring topic.   

Dave


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

OK Z,

I'll have a good look & Check with G soon.

Bob L


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Bob, though I cannot find your gallery.

Trev.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi teemyob,

Perhaps you misread gallery..... 

The 240v socket is in the 'galley' (as in kitchen area) because our MH is called 'the Boat', but thats a story for another time! 

Bob L


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Galleries*



bob44 said:


> Hi teemyob,
> 
> Perhaps you misread gallery.....
> 
> ...


Hello Bob,

No I thought you were bad at spelling!

Trev.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

?? ME?? Bad at Spelling?? Nevre!!

:angel11:


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Excellent thanks very much i shall order the socket tester the next time i place an order with maplin. Cheers


----------

